# Need drummer. lead guitar , Napanee



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

WE are a jam band at the moment , and we are focused on AC/DC especially the Bon scott era. we need a Phil Rudd and a Angus , if there is anybody in the Napanee Belleville, or kingston area that would like to come out and jam. Our singer has the Bon Scott tone, and we are working on 25 songs at this time.
No pressure, not serious setting, for fun at this time but are serious about getting the songs right.
If your a drummer and have jam space we could come to you ,or if you can travel we are in Napanee.
Rick


----------

